# Bambino Plus keeps wanting to enter the cleaning cycle... is there anyway to fix it?



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, I stupidly bought a used Bambino Plus from a seller on Ebay and since I've bought it had various problems, but mostly to do with the cleaning cycle.

It didn't come with a cleaning disc but a kind user on here @jonnycooper29 (thank you!) sent me one, and I was hoping it would fix the problems but it hasn't. Every time I turn on the machine the one shot and two shot buttons flash alternately, and I've ran the entire cleaning cycle 4 times now as well as a de-scale cycle just in case, but still every time I turn it on, those two lights flash.

I've also tried a factory reset but I still get the same problem. The only way to make a coffee is to manually override the cleaning cycle which is not only a pain but also makes me wonder if the machine *does* need cleaning in some way and I'm damaging it somehow.

Is there anything else I can try please? I know the obvious answer is to send it back for a replacement, but they don't have any more of this colour in stock (shallow, I know) and I've spent so many hours cleaning and trying to fix this thing that I stubbornly don't want to give up now.

Thanks


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

There's clearly a fault with the machine. Send it back asap and ask for a refund.

I had a Smoked Hickory Bambino from Curry's that developed a fault. Sage couldn't replace it with the same colour so I got a brushed stainless steel one.

I originally bought the smoked hickory one from Currys as it was £229 in a sale. I wasn't sure it was the right colour when I got it but it looked great when it was in situ.

I ended up with the stainless one in the end anyway. There wasn't a massive difference between the two if I'm being honest


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It sounds like a send back for a refund to me. There are sellers that will string people along until that is not so easy to do.

When you do the cleaning cycle does any water get added to the drip tray? This shows what should be happening






Poor video as no need to empty the drip tray and not correct about what the tablets contain. As he mentions it may take 5min to complete.

 Whoops do empty the drip tray before you start. Might also be worth fully filling the tank. I've no idea how they check the tank on these.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you both  Have to say the sellers (xsitems) have been super helpful on the phone and have already offered a refund, I'm just wanting to fix it for the reasons mentioned in the first post. Appreciate that the stainless steel does look pretty good but I do love the look of the sea salt and my white does too, and it's a lot more in keeping with our other appliances... such a shame they don't seem to make it any more!

The cleaning video was super helpful too, if not just to confirm that I was doing it correctly. Not sure where to go from here but I've contacted the seller and they're going to look into if there's anything else I can try before sending it back  Thanks again for your help


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Filling the tank may matter. I saw a comment somewhere about it not being located correctly but if it went through the cycles shown in the video and the lights did what they should afterwards the cycle has completed.

Xsitems are fine to deal with. My DB came of them but refurbished which gives a 6month full refund guarantee and pro rata after that for another 6. Their used is just 30day return. My first one off them didn't fill the steam boiler correctly and that took it out. I suspect it was down to an air lock, sludge and transport here. They found me another - fully kitted this time. That can be the other problem, missing bits but they are clear about that, also dents.

The bulk of what they sell are probably machines that have had scale and cleaning problems - lack of. I believe they do descale them but as I found eventually it didn't remove all of the scale even though I did it again when it arrived. The new more expensive filter should help with scale  if people replace it but on the old one rather than fit Sage's which did soften for a while people used ones off Amazon which don't. Espresso machines scale full stop unless people go to pretty extreme lengths to avoid it. Thermo machines can show the results of too much of it quicker than boiler machines but even on those it messes the PID up and can block solenoids etc.

200 shots between back flushes is rather extreme really and the Bambino manual doesn't really cover cleaning the shower screen etc before back flushing. I assume it can be removed as per their other machines but no hex key comes with them. Edit - DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN THE FIXING SCREW. Just tighten until it firms up and then a little bit more.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you! Yeah I've been pleasantly surprised by dealing with xsitems after reading some horror stories about them since buying, the machine has been a nightmare so far but their support has been good and the lady I've dealt with was super helpful and friendly. You're right about missing bits and dents though, bit of a shame. And another reason I'd prefer not to send it back unless I really have to... the condition isn't too bad now that I've thoroughly cleaned it, just a couple of small nicks.

Appreciate the heads up on that but I'm probably going to swerve doing too much to it in case I send it back, just going to stick to what they or Sage suggest. At the moment it does actually make really nice coffee, you just have to press the milk button first to cancel out of cleaning mode each time :classic_laugh:


----------



## Caffiniac (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi blizeH, Did you ever resolve the issue? I have the same problem and bought from the same supplier (now called Idoodirect, I believe). I have messaged them and I am waiting for a reply.


----------



## Robbbbo (Nov 17, 2021)

Caffiniac said:


> Hi blizeH, Did you ever resolve the issue? I have the same problem and bought from the same supplier (now called Idoodirect, I believe). I have messaged them and I am waiting for a reply.


 I am also having the same issue on a bambino plus bought from them


----------



## Caffiniac (Jul 22, 2021)

Robbbbo said:


> I am also having the same issue on a bambino plus bought from them


 Hi Robbbo,

They were very good in collecting the item and looking at it and returning it (all FoC). Sadly, they were unable to diagnose the Flashing Steam wand temp and milk lights issue, as they had never seen it before.

They returned the item but it has since started playing up again. You may have better luch though.


----------



## badoskar (Jan 4, 2022)

this happens to mine as well. and i bought mine brand new just over a year ago. no matter how many cycles i run it thru, the forst 2 lights just keep flashing every time i turn it on. it will not stop. i also manually over ride it.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

Yep, same for me. I too override it, which feels a bit of a faff, but isn't really. I have read it's a not uncommon fault.


----------



## barbik (May 2, 2020)

In case this is still happening to anyone, I had the same constant cleaning light problem, and had it serviced by coffee classics (they do the repairs for Sage). Apparently they did a software update (?) and it seems to have fixed the problem


----------

